# Bermuda and St. George's Club



## Sally1 (Feb 4, 2006)

We will be staying at the St. George's Club in Bermuda March 18-25.  We would appreciate any information on things to do and places to eat during this off-season.  

Also, we've read the customs information and know we can bring in meat and canned foods.  Can we bring in things like crackers, coffee cakes, brownie mixes, etc. without having to pay a duty?

Thanks for any information you can provide.

Sally


----------



## somerville (Feb 5, 2006)

There are a limited number of places to eat in St. George regardless of the season.  We were there at the beginning of June and rented a scooter to get around.  You can buy a bus pass if you don't want to ride a scooter.  Taxis are expensive.  Are you golfers?  There is a lot of information on the Bermuda tourism web sites.  There is a tourist office near the dock in St. George where you can get info.  There is one at the airport also.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 5, 2006)

There is an interesting museum in St. Georges in an old tavern that was the headquarters of the representative of the Confederate government during the War Between the State, that focuses on blockade running, the Trent Affair (when Lord Palmerston's British government almost entered the war on the side of the South), and other events of the period.  It is on the main street through town and is easy to find.  Just look for the Union Jack and Stars and Bars flying side by side.


----------



## Beverley (Feb 5, 2006)

Take a trip to Hamilton.  There is lots of shopping there and other sites.  Not far (do not remember exactly how but you could ask if interested)there is an old fort that overlooks Hamilton.  It has tunnels and old motes... pretty interesting.  Baby Beach, also the far end of the island thee is the Dock yards.  The island is only about 21 miles long.  If you rent the scooters (they are more like small motor cycles to me) you will able to get around easily to so many places.

Have fun

Beverley


----------



## nerodog (Feb 13, 2006)

*bermuda*

Hi, we love Bermuda and I wish I could get an exchange there !! I will keep trying !! Anyways, have tea while there as it has a lot of English customs. Check with a local for a good place... make sure you see the island, take a tour or ride the bus all the way to the other end...write to the Bermuda tourist board, great maps and shopping guides..Hamilton is nice for shopping as is Somerset... much smaller scale. Take a boat ride from Hamilton to Somerset instead of the bus for different views.. make sure you see all the pretty beaches.. Horseshoe Bay is famous but there are lots of other pretty ones around too.. I cant think of one which starts with letter "S".... You will be there off season so there is a coupon book available... have fun !


----------



## Sally1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for the information.

Nerodog, don't give up hope.  Someone backed out of a reservation and we were called to see if we wanted it.  Hubby jumped on it.  

Sally


----------



## rusty (Apr 20, 2006)

Any Bermuda updates?
-we bought a week on RCI weeks for June and staying at ST.GClub. I've been going to BDA for many, many years. I know St.GClub fairly remote and taxis are pricey, but the scooter is no good for the wifey. Any decent food in St. George? I know Tobacco Bay is great for snorkel, but Ship people go there as well.
-If anyone has been there recently give me some pointers. thanks


----------



## cresus (Apr 25, 2006)

You likely won't be able to snorkel in March.  The first time we went there was in March and it was quite chilly.  The water is cold.  On that note though, even considering the weather, it was one of our best vacations.  I don't know about eating in St George but if you get a chance, go to Henry VIII.  Awesome place...best fish chowder I had in Bermuda.  

Have fun there, just don't plan on many water activities.  There's lots else to do...


----------



## LAR (Apr 25, 2006)

Perhaps off topic, but why cant us II traders go to St George anymore?  I would have liked the opportunity to stay there...

LAR


----------

